

Intel’s “Compute Stick” Is a Full Windows or Linux PC in an HDMI Dongle - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/intels-compute-stick-is-a-full-windows-or-linux-pc-in-an-hdmi-dongle/

======
bootload
the processor specs: [http://ark.intel.com/products/80274/Intel-Atom-
Processor-Z37...](http://ark.intel.com/products/80274/Intel-Atom-
Processor-Z3735F-2M-Cache-up-to-1_83-GHz)

\- 4 core & 64-bit (address > 4 GB of both virtual & physical memory)

